# RAT ATTACK HELP



## cocorat316 (Aug 9, 2007)

My rat wont go back inside its cage it keeps jumping on my head
i just got this rat 2 days ago and there is two one just lays around all day eating its food and the other one... is the one who keeps jumping on my head What Do i do? Is it scared? does it need me to play with it?  HELP I REALLY NEED HELP!... if you dont help me then i will live with a rat on my head FOREVER!!!! (please help!)


----------



## cocorat316 (Aug 9, 2007)

Why dosnt any one replyed??


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL, first off im pretty sure you have gotten the rat off yoru head by now right? I hope so at least. Yes, the rats is most likely scared and needs some time to get used to its new cage and will need some socialization. The only advice I can give as to if this situation happends again is just to calm down and let the rat also calm down so that he/she can get down safely? lol


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Haha I wish my rat just laid around all day,he always seems to be on the go,it's annoying.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

My Jay and Bob are lazy butts as well and just sit around most of the day! xD


----------



## cocorat316 (Aug 9, 2007)

well yah but he is still on my head and he has made a den up there...i want my hair back


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha, cant you just grab him off there? xD


----------



## cocorat316 (Aug 9, 2007)

well i tryed but he bites me
and it would make him more scared


----------



## cocorat316 (Aug 9, 2007)

i mean i would be scared if a gaint hand grabed me out of my HOme (Or her hair)


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL, well you have 2 choices: grab the little cutie or be prepared to live with a rat on your head. xD


----------



## cocorat316 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmmmm... i think i will risk having no hand for a lil bit


----------



## cocorat316 (Aug 9, 2007)

AFK Sleeping Feel Free To Put Tips About Rats For a Goodie For Me in THe MOrning =P


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe you'll start a new fashion trend - the Rat Hat! :lol:


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Ha ha. My moms boyfriends cat allways nests in her hair.
Take a pic. I want to see the rat on your head.


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

haha, i love it when my rats groom my hair. it's really long and if it's braided or in a ponytail, they always seem to want to set it free. i can her them thinking, "you don't want this on here, right? it'd be so much nicer without this tie here..."


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Lol I have two rats that enjoy grooming me, and one that uses me as a jungle gym, Piggle likes to tickle my eye lashes, and O.P. licks me everywhere :lol:


----------



## cocorat316 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hahaha i got him off but hes not very hapyy i gave him a egg to make up for it


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

Where did you get him?A breeder or a petstore,we don't have that many breeders that my parents will drive me too,so we got Ollie from PetsMart.He is the first rodent that I've gotten from there that doesn't try to chew my hand off,he should settle down in a few days,hes probably just stressed out.


----------



## LiamHasRats (Aug 11, 2007)

lol


----------



## LiamHasRats (Aug 11, 2007)

how do you get the pictures on the end of every message?


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Its called a signature
Go here and use bbc img tags around the url of the pic you are using
http://ratforum.com/Your_Account/edit=profile.html


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

my rats like to use my hair as a blanket when they still on the back of my neck...


----------

